# 3 mobile broadband connection problem



## minkydog (21 Sep 2009)

Hope this is the correct forum. is anyone else having a problem connecting to the net today with 3 mobile broadband. I keep getting an error message that says "error 619 :a connection to the remote computer can not be established so the port used for this connection was closed." any one got a solution?


----------



## Yeager (21 Sep 2009)

Have had this message come up before all i did was plug it out and start over again and it seemed to go away. Connection is normally alright but 2 weeks ago every evening it was playing up. Fine since. Slow as hell though.


----------



## minkydog (21 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Tried that still down!!! Any other suggestions?


----------



## damomac (22 Sep 2009)

Hi there,

Try a different USB port too. I've noticed that on some laptops, even brand new models, 1 or 2 of the USB ports may not work properly with the USB Modems.

Also if you are using a laptop, try a differnt location or different room.

Maybe try installing it on a different PC or laptop and if all else fails, bring it back to the 3 store.


----------



## Locke (22 Sep 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling and starting again with the software?

Or tried creating a manual connection in Settings.

I switched away from 3 myself. Bad coverage and Customer service. That error comes up when you just can't get a connection.

Very frustrating, I know.


----------



## chris20051 (22 Sep 2009)

Hi,

Three mobile broadband is not connecting in the evening since yesterday, it works during the day at the moment, three says one of there main sites are down and they are working on it, I do believe everyone was calling them as I was on hold for 25 mins, just as well its a freephone number, lets see what happens, I was getting a different error message than the OP, but not using the modem at the moment so can't say the message I was getting, but I do know the dark blue light was flashing every few seconds and no connection was available, I would love to switch away from Three but were im living I don't have many other options for bb..


----------



## so-crates (22 Sep 2009)

Generally when I have problems I have found their technical helpdesk to be ... well helpful! They have sorted out my issues twice (in two years). 
Like everyone it seems, I also had a problem yesterday evening, after doing all the usual potential issues that I know I can troubleshoot without any problem (switch ports, restart computer, set up a new connection profile, uninstalled and re-installed the software ... twice, etc) I rang and the very nice woman I was speaking to established that the modem driver wasn't properly installed, probably from one of my re-installs but she was too nice to say, and it was quickly rectified. In case you don't have the number it is 1913, give them a bell.

I haven't been quite as satisfied with them since the modem was upgraded (zero problems last year) but on the whole I have few complaints about 3 broadband and I love being able to use it abroad without having to pay roaming - course I conveniently travel where they have a 3 network!.


----------



## GreenQueen (22 Sep 2009)

I had a similar problem and the exact same error a few years ago and it turned out that there was a conflict with a Zone Alarm (anti-virus) software update.  By the time I figured it out I was able to write the computer back to before I installed the update and then install the debugged update - as I was one of many thousands who had this problem.

Might help you.


----------



## foxylady (30 Sep 2009)

Locke said:


> Have you tried uninstalling and starting again with the software?
> 
> Or tried creating a manual connection in Settings.
> 
> ...


 

You can say that again about their customer service. Its attrocious. I joined them a year and a half ago and at firstthought they were great but as soon as I had a problem with them i found out to the contrary. For example recently they sent me a usb modem out and tried to charge me for it andi had never ordered it so I rang them and told them forget about . they then offered it free if i resigned up. I did this as the new modem was supposed to be better and faster. it was till it broke and when i Tried to get it fixed they wouldnt fix it unless I paid to fix it grrrr.

I have just spent the last tem minutes on the phone being told that it must have been forced into the pc to be broken and a s a gesture of goodwill i could have a new one at the cost 0f €34 - how very kind of them


----------



## packard (22 Oct 2009)

Turn off pc and restart, should work fine then.


----------

